# My first real attempt at detailing!! im addicted!!



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya people, just thought i would share my pics from todays efforts of my 2nd but really my first proper detailing attempt. The first time i did this last week i ran out of time and couldnt wax it so today i allocated more time and did everything again except the claying and got it waxed and what a difference, hope you agree it looks good. I have started with my pics from last week the car was polished but not waxed, 2nd set of pics are polished again and waxed this time. Please take the time to have a look and see if you can see the difference and please leave me your thought or feedback.

*Polished ONLY*

























*Polished and Waxed*

























































I hope you can tell the difference and heart and effort that went into this, i throughly enjoy it and am addicted to doing more, hahaha, i believe i maybe asking the mrs for some buckets for xmas.

Feedback please

Mark


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good.
What products did you use?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Looks shite :wink:

Hope your golf technique... is better than your polishing technique Mark :lol: :wink:

i thought castle eden was missing your little red astra last time i was there :wink: 

Tom.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

XTR said:


> Looks good.
> What products did you use?


Hi. Yes, come on, spill the beans.


----------

